# The New Kurt Dx6



## MonkMan (Sep 23, 2016)

arrived yesterday. Like the hand hole, wrench could be better. Now I just need something to put under it.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Sorry for the rotated photos. I could not figure out how to turn them.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats, nice vise! Looks like the same wrench that came with my D-88, its great for really socking it down but not great for speed. Get one of the Gibraltar speed handles http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/73548752
Makes a huge difference.


----------



## MonkMan (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank You and Thanks for the link....I just ordered one.


----------



## dlane (Sep 23, 2016)

That's different, dose it do anything different than a D688 , fixed jaw bolted from top, 
holes in slide ways ?.


----------



## Inflight (Sep 23, 2016)

[QUOTE="...fixed jaw bolted from top..."[/QUOTE]
Yes, four-bolt stationary jaw.

[QUOTE="...holes in slide ways ?[/QUOTE]
DX6 can be mounted directly through the body to the table.


----------



## MonkMan (Sep 23, 2016)

This one appears to be the replacement for the D688. Higher precision, larger opening (9.08")
Matches the D688's 2.875" bed height and is a little lighter. Has side ports for chip flow. I think they
are for thru bolts, waiting for the manual to come.

www.kurtworkholding.com/manual-vise-opening-p-3554.html


----------



## sanddan (Sep 23, 2016)

Better vise speed handle, saw it first on Tom Lipton's you tube site. I got 3 chrome balls off ebay for under $20 and used an extra wrench. I tig welded it using SS rod use for looks. You can spin it using your index finger and put heavy clamp pressure on with the ball end in your palm. The length clears the Y axis crank handle so no interference.


----------



## MonkMan (Sep 23, 2016)

Sweet! Thanks


----------



## talvare (Sep 23, 2016)

That thing looks horrible ! Before you suffer the embarrassment of someone seeing that thing sitting on your mill, you should just box it up in a plain brown unmarked carton and ship it to me. I'll dispose of it for you and won't tell your friends that you ever owned such a despicable piece of equipment.
I always like to help out whenever I can.
Ted


----------



## MonkMan (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for the offer Ted, but I'll just keep the blinds shut and the door locked, and save the postage.....


----------



## talvare (Sep 24, 2016)

MonkMan said:


> Thanks for the offer Ted, but I'll just keep the blinds shut and the door locked, and save the postage.....



Dammit!! I was afraid you weren't going to appreciate my generous offer !

That is one really fine looking piece. With a little care, that thing will be here for several generations. Congrats.

Ted


----------



## Sendit (Sep 27, 2016)

I wonder if I should send my new D688 back and get this one?


----------



## MonkMan (Sep 28, 2016)

Just got this news letter from KURT.
Explains all the DX6's new features.


----------



## Sendit (Sep 29, 2016)

is it worth it to retrun 688 to get the new one?


----------



## MonkMan (Sep 29, 2016)

Is the base price much Different? Will you take a big hit on the shipping? Is there a re-stocking cost as well?
Tough Call, but you need to be satisfied with your purchase going forward.


----------



## Sendit (Sep 29, 2016)

MonkMan said:


> Is the base price much Different? Will you take a big hit on the shipping? Is there a re-stocking cost as well?
> Tough Call, but you need to be satisfied with your purchase going forward.


Nope.  40 bucks different, shipping is fee and no fee.


----------



## MonkMan (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks like you have an easy call


----------



## Sendit (Feb 17, 2017)

Wanted to get a update on the vise.   Have you had any issues or concerns with it?


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 17, 2017)

You don't have to get your balls from msc, or eBay . Stop in pepboys  or Wal-Mart , get yourself a 2"hitch ball , cut the threads off slot and weld to your wrench . Done . I have several around so I did just that looks good will take hammering and abuse really well. Just my way of saving a buck or two. I sure would love one of those new vises , but YA gotta go with what YA can get. They are beautiful good luck with them guys treat them as good tools deserve.


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 18, 2017)

Sendit said:


> Wanted to get a update on the vise.   Have you had any issues or concerns with it?


I finally got my mill last month and am still in the process of setting it up. I'll have to let you know but I would bet dollars to donuts that there won't be any.


----------



## carlquib (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm a fan of the three spoked speed handle. I use it on my draw bar as well. If you accidentally forget to take it off, nothing happens except a little rattling. Stan Zinkosky had a video where he shows his. You can just buy a cheap one and shorten the spokes. 

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## Sendit (Feb 27, 2017)

carlquib said:


> I'm a fan of the three spoked speed handle. I use it on my draw bar as well. If you accidentally forget to take it off, nothing happens except a little rattling. Stan Zinkosky had a video where he shows his. You can just buy a cheap one and shorten the spokes.
> 
> Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


Brian, do you have the video of Stan showing this?


----------



## carlquib (Feb 27, 2017)

Sendit said:


> Brian, do you have the video of Stan showing this?


Stan mentions and shows it in his Bar Z Black Friday live feed starting at about the 20 minute mark. 



I think he talks about it in another video as well but I didn't go searching.

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------

